# Inside Sun Diego



## 7t (Jun 4, 2006)

*San Diego, California - America's Finest City*










With a population of 1.3 million inhabitants _(city proper)_ and 3 million _(metro area)_, San Diego is California's second largest city and a major tourist and economic center. Its main attractions are the old Gaslamp District in Downtown, Seaport Village, The Zoo, Seaworld, the annual Comic-Con Convention, Coronado Island, La Jolla, Del Mar, Carlsbad.. etc


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Beautiful photos!


----------



## A-TOWN BOY (Jan 6, 2009)

one of my favorites...  quality wise n climate wise..


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Awesome pics mate! And a very nice place too


----------



## 7t (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks everyone


----------



## 7t (Jun 4, 2006)

A few photos from Coronado


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


]San Diego by *e3263518*[/I]


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

Love this city.


----------



## 7t (Jun 4, 2006)

Some more...


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


----------



## SDfan (Apr 7, 2005)

Beautiful.


----------



## 7t (Jun 4, 2006)

*Amazing Balboa Park*

Balboa Park is San Diego's largest park. Situated in the northeastern part of the city, the park covers an area of roughly 5 km². It's home to the biggest and most famous zoo in North America as well as many museums, theatres, artwork displays, botanical gardens and other recreational facilities. The main boulevard that runs through the park is called El Prado. 


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


----------



## kalibob32 (Jan 28, 2010)

could you do me a favor and post a couple more?


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

Very nice shots. Looks like a very cozy and beautiful city.

Keep posting pls


----------



## 7t (Jun 4, 2006)

*SeaWorld*

SeaWorld San Diego is an animal theme park, oceanarium, and marine mammal park, located in San Diego, California. 


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


----------



## bhathiya9999 (Nov 12, 2009)

Very very beautiful city. awesome pictures


----------



## SDfan (Apr 7, 2005)

Oh Sea World, I miss it!


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Great pics


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Very wealthy looking place, the border between San Diego and Tijuana is probably one of the biggest symbols of north/south inequality.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

eklips said:


> Very wealthy looking place, the border between San Diego and Tijuana is probably one of the biggest symbols of north/south inequality.


Tijuana and northern Mexico in general are some of the wealthiest areas in Mexico.


----------



## 7t (Jun 4, 2006)

More pics...


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


----------



## Yörch1 (Oct 31, 2006)

desertpunk said:


> Tijuana and northern Mexico in general are some of the wealthiest areas in Mexico.


Actually not. Border towns are not the safest or wealthiest areas of Mexico. A bit to the south you'll find the wealthiest areas. I mean, Ensenada, south of Tijuana is wealthier, cleaner and safer. So it is for Chihuahua city south of Juarez or Monterrey, south of Laredo.


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

7t said:


> And there's an app specifically for that part of the zoo Pure awesomenesss:yes:
> http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/elephant-odyssey/id346258636?mt=8


Oh, wow, they sure have put a lot of effort in making the experience of the zoo a very unique and complete one kay:.


----------



## 7t (Jun 4, 2006)

The upcoming Comic-Con International convention has its own app as well
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/official-comic-con-app/id324322177?mt=8


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


----------



## 7t (Jun 4, 2006)

I spent the afternoon in Del Mar, at the racetrack. A bit dissapointed about the gloomy weather which resulted in the pictures not coming out as I'd hoped.
Uploading in just a few...


----------



## 7t (Jun 4, 2006)

*Del Mar Racetrack*

Del Mar is San Diego's premier Horce Racing destination. Without going too much into its history, here's a link for those who are interested about the track's early beginnings, the decades that followed and the present day http://www.delmarscene.com/press/delmarracetrackhistory.htm

The easiest way to get to Del Mar from downtown SD is by taking the train at Santa Fe Depot. I took the Coaster because it's 50% cheaper than Amtrak. A round trip ticket to Solana Beach costs $12. It takes roughly 40 minutes to get there. 


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


----------



## Ermir (May 12, 2008)

Nice .


----------



## 7t (Jun 4, 2006)

Train Station at Solana Beach is pretty cool. Once I got off the train, I had to walk on the upper level platform (alternatively people can use the elevator), crossed the overpass bridge and got on the double-decker bus, right around the corner. It's free of charge.


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


----------



## 7t (Jun 4, 2006)

Bus ride to the track lasts about 7 minutes. The facility itself is pretty large. 


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/

Some photos of today's races


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Nice updates mate!  ( You're into horse-racing?  )


----------



## 7t (Jun 4, 2006)

Not so much although I do like Rodeo and I've been to a Rodeo event in Washington State a few years back. I just wanted to update the thread with some fresh photos


----------



## Mauz® (Dec 16, 2007)

I love San Diego!

I've been there for a month and I really miss it!! :cheers:


----------



## 7t (Jun 4, 2006)

Where did you stay?


----------



## JeDarkett (May 1, 2008)

hahaha cool thread sun diego 

nice pictures


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really amazing, very nice photos from San Diego


----------



## Talbot (Jul 13, 2004)

I really love San Diego! I am trying to go back to school there and eventually move back since I still have family and friends and my ex girlfriend there. 

But I really do miss going to PB bar hopping.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos!


----------



## 7t (Jun 4, 2006)

Aztec Parade took place today in the early morning hours and lasted for about 90 minutes or so. The parade circled around Broadway, Beech st., 6th Ave and all around the streets in-between.
It was an incredible display of sound, dance and costumes. I was able to take a shot through my bedroom window, actually one of several shots but this was the only one that came out good


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

I wish I could visit someday!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@7t: Nice shot about that parade... if you have more please post them


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

Great pictures! I was in San Diego for the first and only time last year for a long weekend and loved it. I would probably live there if I wanted to move to somewhere in California.

A lot of these places are familiar to me. I'm looking forward to seeing places that I never saw in person.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

I was there in 2001, it's really a great city. But I didn't have such a good camera then.


----------



## 7t (Jun 4, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> @7t: Nice shot about that parade... if you have more please post them


Sorry, that was the only good pic I was able to capture. Didn't bother to bring my camera along and follow the rest of the parade in street level. I should have though



xzmattzx said:


> Great pictures! I was in San Diego for the first and only time last year for a long weekend and loved it. I would probably live there if I wanted to move to somewhere in California.
> 
> A lot of these places are familiar to me. I'm looking forward to seeing places that I never saw in person.


I will update this thread in the future with places/attractions around the city. I am thinking of doing La Jolla later in the summer. Possibly Oceanside as well.


----------



## Gzdvtz (Oct 25, 2009)

Oh wow, I don't think any superlatives can properly describe this fantastic city, I'm wholly impressed.


----------



## kingsway (Dec 15, 2009)

amazing shots specially the animals.


----------



## Koobideh (Jun 27, 2009)

Wow amazing!


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

incredible pictures 

please make this a permanent thread


----------



## 7t (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks everyone
Construction of the new city library began a few months ago and the building progress has been quite impressive. I am mentioning this because I pass by the site everyday when I get to work. It's just one block from my workplace.
Here's a render of the project. It has been on display for months over at the old library building.


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

please post more!


----------



## 7t (Jun 4, 2006)

I spent the afternoon in beautiful La Jolla. To get there I took the 30 Bus on 1st & Ash. A ride that lasted about 35 minutes or so, with stops in Old Town and PB. La Jolla is the wealthiest town in the whole of the United States. Cost of living in this upscale beach community is more than twice as high as Downtown San Diego. In fact, it's even more expensive than wealthy Coronado. It cost me a ridiculous $3.50 for a bottle of Snapple which in Downtown I'd pay no more than $1.70. Anyway, the weather today was splendid and I took a few photos around town. I am uploading them on Flickr as we speak and will publish them whenever I have time. Stay tuned...


----------



## 7t (Jun 4, 2006)

*La Jolla*

La Jolla in Spanish means "The Jewel". It is the Jewel of America's finest city, San Diego. La Jolla is located 15 minutes from downtown San Diego. It has wonderful beaches, cultural activities and fine restaurants. La Jolla is an exquisite combination of a southern European resort atmosphere and Southern California fun. While La Jolla is known to be one of the most affluent communities in the United States, it has a down to earth feel due to the beautiful natural scenery and the helpfulness of its residents. Moreover, in addition to fine restaurants, beautiful beaches, hotels and art galleries, La Jolla is home to renowned institutions, such as the Scripps Institution of Oceanography and the Stephen Birch Aquarium & Museum. This is in addition to the University of California, San Diego. Furthermore, La Jolla is home to many Bio-Tech and software companies. In short, La Jolla is a great place to live in, visit, or do business.

http://www.lajolla.com


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/



_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


----------



## 7t (Jun 4, 2006)

^^You know the place is elite when Ligne Roset has its own flagship store there


----------



## 7t (Jun 4, 2006)

Here's a photo update of the contruction progress of the new Public Library. The project was designed by architect Rob Quigley.
http://www.robquigley.com/Project_Pages/public/SDNCL/sdncl1.html


----------



## 7t (Jun 4, 2006)

Balboa Theater


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice pictures kay:


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

Nice pictures of La Jolla!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Nice photos, city and animals.


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

VERY BEAUTIFUL!!!:cheers:


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

Only a couple of more months for me.


----------



## kingsway (Dec 15, 2009)

great photo update of a wonderful city.


----------



## 7t (Jun 4, 2006)

ikops said:


> Only a couple of more months for me.


Are you visiting San Diego, ikops?


----------



## 7t (Jun 4, 2006)

One thing I wanted to add about La Jolla. Like all beach communities in San Diego it expands well beyond the coast and stretches extensively inland. It's much larger than what it may appear in the photos. Basically a whole city in itself.


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

that's a beautiful city, though it looks almost the same as some LA neighborhoods?


----------



## 7t (Jun 4, 2006)

I am not entirely done with La Jolla. Still haven't posted pics from UCSD and the famous Torrey Pines Golf Course which hosted the 2008 U.S Open that was won by Tiger Woods. Tiger considers that win the most important of his career and Torrey Pines his favorite course to play in. And speaking of golf, Phil Mickelson is from San Diegokay:

Two other beach communities I am planning to visit next are Oceanside and Carlsbad. Oceanside is famous for its wooden pier, the longest in California. Carlsbad is basically a twin version of La Jolla and is famous for its Legoland theme park, the only one available in the US. There are only 4 available such parks in the world.


----------



## 7t (Jun 4, 2006)

I am uploading the rest of my La Jolla photos. You will get to see photos from the UCSD campus and Torrey Pines Golf Course.
UCSD is San Diego's main university. Its campus is remarkably huge, situated inside a forested area on top of the hills. It is in fact so large that it takes you at least an hour or two to drive around by car.


----------



## 7t (Jun 4, 2006)

*UCSD*










The University of California, San Diego, commonly known as UCSD or UC San Diego, is a public research university located in the La Jolla neighborhood of San Diego, California, United States. UCSD is one of the ten general campuses of the University of California system and was founded in 1960 near the pre-existing Scripps Institution of Oceanography. 22,048 undergraduate and 5,073 graduate students enrolled in Fall 2007 and the university awarded 6,802 degrees in 2005/06. The university is organized into six undergraduate colleges and six graduate divisions and offers 125 undergraduate majors, 52 masters degrees, 51 doctoral programs, and four professional degrees.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/University_of_California,_San_Diego


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


----------



## 7t (Jun 4, 2006)

*Torrey Pines Golf Course*










Torrey Pines Golf Course is a municipal public golf course owned by the city of San Diego, California. It sits on the coastal cliffs overlooking the Pacific Ocean in the community of La Jolla south of Torrey Pines State Reserve. It has two famous golf courses, the North Course and the South Course. The South Course was designed by William F. Bell and redesigned by Rees Jones in 2001. It is now a par 72 course at 7,643 yards (6,989 m) in length from the back tees. The logo of Torrey Pines Golf Course features a salt pruned Torrey Pine.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Torrey_Pines_Golf_Course


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

wow! this is absolutely a nice thread,
a great tour of the city which I never been to.
now, I would know where to go when I visit your city.


----------



## 7t (Jun 4, 2006)

I spent the day in lovely Oceanside. Another one of San Diego's many gems
Oceanside is a key transit point in North County and is famous for its long wooden pier which I had mentioned in one of my earlier posts. 
The town is close to both Carlsbad and Encinitas, two other incredibly charming and beautiful beach communities. 
I am prepping the photos as we speak and will make them available as soon as they're ready.


----------



## 7t (Jun 4, 2006)

*Oceanside*

Oceanside is a coastal resort city located on California's South Coast. It is the third-largest city in San Diego County and 15th-largest city in Southern California. The city had a population of about 183,095 as of January 2010. Together with Carlsbad and Vista, it forms a tri-city area. Oceanside is located just south of Marine Corps Base Camp Pendleton, the busiest military base in the United States.


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


----------



## Mr.Johnson (Mar 2, 2008)

Just beautiful!


----------



## 7t (Jun 4, 2006)

San Diego is named "Destination of the Week" by UK's The Independent Newspaperkay:



> *Destination of the week: San Diego*
> 
> Third time lucky? That's what British Airways hopes for its resurrected link between Heathrow and California's southernmost city. The daily service begins on 1 June. BA's two previous attempts to serve San Diego proved uneconomic. But the new service will be staffed by the airline's "new fleet" of cabin crew, which will help to keep the costs down.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ujeen (Sep 24, 2010)

Thank you very much for these photos! I fell in love with the city


----------



## 7t (Jun 4, 2006)

Np


----------



## Aaron W (Jul 19, 2004)

Nice photos of a beautiful city! I was fortunate to have the opportunity to fly out to San Diego every other week last summer for work. It was nice to escape the heat & humidity of the eastern US and spend half of the summer enjoying the wonderfully comfortable climate and natural beauty of San Diego.


----------



## 7t (Jun 4, 2006)

A few more photos of downtown include the Court House (1st photo: it's actually illegal to take photos of government buildings but I did it anyway)


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


----------



## 7t (Jun 4, 2006)

This is the newly built Harbor Drive Pedestrian Bridge. It cost $26.8 million to build. The bridge functions as a pedestrian overpass connecting Petco Park with Hotel Hilton and the Convention Center. Trolley tracks and Pacific Highway cut simultaneously through under the bridge. A glass rise elevator is located on the side of the bridge as an alternative for the handicapped. I have provided views of the surroundings just to get an idea.


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


_San Diego__ by *e3263518*_http://www.flickr.com/people/e3263518/


----------



## SDfan (Apr 7, 2005)

Great job, once again!


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

I feel depressed after seing these pics , because now I lived in Miami hno:


----------



## EdithB (Dec 16, 2008)

Great photos. I live here but sometimes when you're so busy you fail to appreciate the beauty around you. Thanks.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really very nice new photos from San Diego


----------



## 7t (Jun 4, 2006)

-Corey- said:


> I feel depressed after seing these pics , because now I lived in Miami hno:


You left San Diego for Miami? Ouch
There's gotta be a good reason that made you make such a move.


----------

